

Content Aware Resizing of Images  - Awesome - Keios
http://www.faculty.idc.ac.il.nyud.net:8090/arik/IMRet-All.mov
This will take you to a .mov file. If you want to see an embedded clip instead use this link -- <a href="http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/66481/detail/" rel="nofollow">http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/66481/detail/</a><p>Its a very impressive technology.
======
MartinMuehl
This really is pretty amazing. First I thought it's just showing different
sizes of pictures if you change the size of the browser, but that's far
better!

------
danw
Thats incredible. Imagine the banner ad implications too

------
ivankirigin
This is excellent. PhotoFlock should use this :)

